# Some might know this, but an easter egg for word...



## Alexiyies (Nov 25, 1999)

If you have word 97, type the following:

unable to follow directions

highlight it, and use the thesaurus on it. What you see might not be appropriate for kids under 13









Another one,

zzzzz

And spell check it. Same thing







(if this one doesn't work, use four z's instead of five)


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

From an email I once received:



> quote:
> 
> There are a bunch of fun things you can do with the Thesaurus in Word 97, but I want to make it clear that these are NOT EGGS because they follow the expected behavior of the program. I will demonstrate:
> 1. In a document, type "I'd like to see you naked".
> ...


----------



## Alexiyies (Nov 25, 1999)

So why does 'zzzz' suggest 'Sex' as a spell check?









Thing is, I can't find a single synonym of 'erection' (The thesaurus of 'direction')

Sorry if I was vulgar in anyway, it was not intended.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Word returned no synonyms? Weird.

Here a couple that it gave me (I don't feel like typing all of them)

assembly, manufacture, composition, formation.

Or did you mean that you can't find a synonym for it as used in a different meaning (sexual)? Are you actually looking for a synonym, or just pointing out that word doesn't have one?

Slightly dazed and confused...


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

For those of you who still have the old excel 95 (not office 97) try this out:
1 - Open a new file
2 - Scroll down to row 95
3 - Click on the row 95 button to highlight the entire row 
4 - Press tab to move to the second column
5 - Now, move you mouse and click on help at the top
6 - Then click on "about Microsoft excel"
7 - Press ctrl-alt-shift and click on the tech support button at the
same time

8 - A window will appear with the title: THE HALL OF
TORTURED SOULS.
This is really eerie, okay! It has a doom style format and you can walk
all around the hall using the arrow keys. On the sides of the walls are the
names of the tortured souls....now walk up the stairs and then come back down,..
facing the blank wall.

Now type in EXCELKFA; this will open the blank wall to reveal another secret passage,
walk through the passage and do not fall off. This is difficult to do.
When you get to the end you will see something really, really eerie.

As of this point in time, countless witnesses all over the world have
verified that it is a real eye opener. It could be a joke by MS programmers.


----------



## Ari (Aug 27, 1999)

DAMN, I wish I could check that last one one out. Sounds like fun. Can anyone send me a copy copy of Office 95 so I can try it ?OOps, sorry about the language.

Just kinda puzzled about the ZZZZZ thingy. I have tried evry possible combination of "ZZZs" from 1 Z to 20 Zs, either all small or all caps, and tried every small/caps combination up to 5 Z's and got a "zip" (something like that) every time. Do you have ANY idea how long it tkes a slow typist like me to try EVERY combination of small/caps out to 5 digits (including making sure I didn't miss any) ? Let's just say it's measured in a time frame larger that hours OK ? I really need to get a life, spending that much time trying to get something worth looking at to come up. 
What's the deal here ? Figured out the "I'd like to.." thing 15 minutes after I first tried it. Can't get the ZZZZZZZ's thing to do anything no matter what I try. Somone give me a clue here, cause in this case I think my "cheese done slid right off my cracker".

------------------
To err is human, to really foul things up you need a computer.

[This message has been edited by Ari (edited 01-06-2000).]


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

Okay, Ari: Relax, go have a beer or two, and get some sleep


----------



## JulieOnLine (Jan 17, 2000)

Unfortunately, if you have installed the Microsoft Service Releases, you cannot witness this. I read somewhere that Microsoft realized this and made the fix in SR-1 or SR-2. We are on SR-2 now.


----------

